# Tulsa, OK SPCA Petite F, 2 yrs.



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

_Taken from Paws and Claws group:_

Notes:
Thankfully, we receive enough donations to hire a cruelty investigator. This wonderful man has helped save the lives of countless animals. Leslie is one of his newest rescues. She was found chained. Unfortunately, she had been chained so long the heavy metal rubbed her neck raw. Had it been left much longer, it could have become embedded. This beautiful 2 yr old German Shepherd is on the smaller size but is full of love. Because Leslie has been left outside, alone, she loves to be with people. Even if you are not able to adopt, come by and meet Leslie. She can use all the attention people are willing to lavish on her. If you don’t have the time for a visit, make a donation! Our center is run strictly on donations and without them our cruelty investigator could not save the lives of animals like Leslie. Remember, all donations are tax-deductible.

This pet is up to date with routine shots.

This pet has been altered.

Tulsa SPCA
Tulsa, OK
(918) 428-7722
[email protected] org


----------



## txchloe (Feb 11, 2010)

She's beautiful -- if I lived closer I'd come by just to give her a kiss on the nose! :wub:


----------

